
PeerTube v3: Progressive Fundraising - neodarz
https://framablog.org/2020/05/26/our-plans-for-peertube-v3-progressive-fundraising-live-streaming-coming-next-fall/
======
nmy
If you feel like contributing, here is the link
[https://joinpeertube.org/roadmap](https://joinpeertube.org/roadmap)

(I'm not affiliated to PeerTube, I'm just a user)

------
dsign
I just put 10 EUR on it

I think this project has a chance in ten of working. But I hope it does.

I set up Riot with a group of friends in an old used laptop last year, and it
has been working surprisingly well for us. I hope we can try this out soon!

------
vertex-four
Note re live streaming: a minute of delay between streamer and audience makes
interactivity (even just Q&As at the end of a presentation) essentially
impossible, and Peertube's particular design makes it unlikely that'll improve
by much. It does make it somewhat cheaper to host though.

I'm working on a self-hostable live video streaming platform, building on
solid, well-known technology like MPEG-DASH's low latency mode and a
relatively dumb (and easily replaceable) content delivery network.

Preliminary tests suggest that my system can get to about 3 seconds, which
makes interactivity between streamer and audience a lot more feasible. The
downside is that this costs money - about 12 cents per GB through e.g. Fastly,
on top of hosting and origin bandwidth costs.

~~~
chrisweekly
Whatever happened to the plausibly Twitch-killing, super-low-latency startup
"Beam" that won TC Disrupt circa 2016?

~~~
vertex-four
Apparently it got bought by Microsoft and renamed Mixer.

~~~
chrisweekly
Thanks. I asked, bc I had a vague recollection of their having open-sourced a
key part of their astonishingly low-latency streaming infr, and that's the 1st
thing I'd look into if I were entering this space.

